# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Como os estudiais los guiones

## andrescp

Muy buenas os queria preguntar como os preparais los guiones? Los escribis y os los estudiais de memoria o simplemente pensais q vais a contar y os lo repetis muchas veces en voz alta o os gravais?

----------


## Moñiño

Hola. Cuando me los se de memoria es cuando improviso. Grabarse esta muy bien, oírse, corregir el tono................., pero no hay que olvidarse de la dicción. Salu2

----------


## mastema

A base de repetirlo y escucharte.
Si es una rutina o juego que vas a dejar de hacer un tiempo, no está mal tomar unas notas con las construcciones o frases más importantes aparte de las ideas.

----------


## maquisol

De hacer el juego miles de veces primero con un guión simple a medida que avanzas vas mejorandolo

----------

